# Bourbon Chicken...



## mugsy27 (Jan 9, 2007)

i LOVE the bourbon chicken with rice and veggies that you can get at pretty much every mall eatery in the U.S.

does anyone have a recipie for this??

and also..i assume that bourbon chicken is a souther dish (New Orleans??), and if so...why is the stand its sold at always run by asians??


----------



## cjs (Jan 9, 2007)

this is good -

Chicken with Bourbon Sauce - one serving

  1                     boneless skinless chicken breast
                        salt and pepper -- to taste
                        flour -- as needed
                        olive oil -- as needed
     1/2      teaspoon  garlic -- minced
  1           teaspoon  shallots -- chopped
  1              ounce  spinach
  1         tablespoon  Kentucky bourbon
  1              ounce  chicken stock
  2             ounces  heavy cream

1. Season the chicken breast with salt and pepper and dredge it in flour. Sauté in olive oil until done and remove from the pan.
2. Add the garlic and shallots to the pan and sauté until tender. Add the spinach and sauté until wilted.
3. Add the bourbon and flame. Then add the chicken stock and cream and reduce until slightly thickened.
4. Return the chicken to the sauce to reheat.
5. Pour the spinach and sauce on a plate and arrange the chicken on top.


and this one - I haven't tried it yet, just been hanging on to it to make. It's from epicurious.
BOILERMAKER SAUCE Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2007)

A few ounces of a good bourbon want hurt any dish....either added in...as in cjs's recipe...or drank before/after the meal...


----------



## cjs (Jan 10, 2007)

"or drank before/after the meal..." - well of course, you have to be sure it's good to add to the dish...


----------



## adicook (Jan 13, 2007)

I've always wanted to know how to make this! We also have it at pretty much every mall eatery here in Canada


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 14, 2007)

My sister and frequent a Chinese restaurant buffet that serves (according to the handlettered sign on the sneeze guard) something they call "boru-boru chicken" and we love it.

I happened to see "Bourbon Chicken" in another restaurant, and realized that was what we were eating.

Here is the recipe I use. Easy, but be sure to do the marinating overnight--makes all the difference.

1 lb boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut in bite-size chunks 

1/2 cup soy sauce

1/2 cup brown sugar (or real maple syrup)

1 clove garlic, minced  (more, if you like)

1 inch fresh ginger, grated (ditto)

1/2 small onion, minced

1/2 cup bourbon


Mix all the marinade ingredients in a zip lock bag.

Put chicken pieces in the bag.
Refrigerate at least several hours (preferably overnight).
Bake chicken at 350 F for one hour in a single layer, basting with marinade every 10 minutes.
Remove chicken.
Scrape pan juices with all the brown bits and pour into a skillet.
Add any remaining marinade and add 2 tbsp white wine to the skillet.
Heat and add chicken.
Boil for one minute and serve over cooked rice, or as an appetizer with individual toothpicks in each piece of chicken.
You can do this on the stovetop, instead.  Drain the marinade and reserve it.  Heat a heavy skillet with vegetable oil, and sear the chicken.  Pour the marinade over, and cook til the marinade is thick and chicken is tender.

Some red pepper flakes make a good variation.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 14, 2007)

I forgot the veggies--I usually make some broccoli rice.  

Cook a cup of nice jasmine or basmati rice in 1.5 cups water for 15 -20 minutes.

Chop a head of broccoli and an onion. Stir fry the veggies in some vegetable oil for a few minutes.  Add a half cup of chicken broth or water, and cover the pan til the broccoli is crisp tender.

Stir in the rice.  Add some water chestnuts if you like them.


----------



## mackeeg (Jan 14, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> My sister and frequent a Chinese restaurant buffet that serves (according to the handlettered sign on the sneeze guard) something they call "boru-boru chicken" and we love it.
> 
> I happened to see "Bourbon Chicken" in another restaurant, and realized that was what we were eating.
> 
> ...


 


Does this have a stron bourbon taste??


----------



## Candocook (Jan 15, 2007)

I would guess that it would have a very distinctive bourbon taste with that much in it, and especially since it is not really cooked off very much at all.

 In fact, looking at it I might suggest that the final cooking after adding the marinade be just a little longer than a minute, since the chicken has been in the marinade.
I have never had this or even seen it--but am gonna try this this week!  I like the veggie addition ideas mentioned above.  Finishes out the dish.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 15, 2007)

I really don't find it to taste strongly of bourbon--it is quite sweet, and I do sometimes cut the sugar down a bit.

I followed the oven recipe the first time I made it, but since then, I have done it on the stovetop, so the marinade is cooked with the chicken, for 10-15 minutes or so.


----------

